# How I got my revenge on my paxs



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

last night I drove both Lyft and Uber. My Lyft paxs were awesome. The two uber pax sucked. First time since I started driving have I experienced pax that sucked (other the the drunk Chicago guys). First uber pax was airport pickup. Was already at airport dropping off Lyft pax.

Got out of car. Put his bag in trunk for him. Took him the most efficient route downtown. He complained that downtown seemed dead and no fun. Told him I drove around the busy area and most efficient route and didn't give him the scenic route because he didn't ask for it. He said after the fact he wanted to see the scenic route. He gave me a 4*. Even though I got out to put luggage in and out of trunk for him and offered him water which I gave him a 4* bc no tip.

Next I get an UberPool request from same hotel I dropped other pax off. UberPool I guess is really cheap here don't know rates since it just started Monday. Cheap pax was in a hurry and late for dinner and started b1tching at me as soon as he got in the car. Then got really upset because I had to pick up another pax. Politely reminded him he choose UberPool and if in the future if he's in a rush he should request Uberx. Go get second pax and he's a no show that pissed off first pax even more. He rated me 1* bc he was late and too cheep to order Uberx.

Uber had no way for me to enter no show in the help so I picked something to report 2nd pu no show.

When I got my ratings I was pissed. I had a 9.6 rating that dropped significantly bc of the one star. Just learned how to change a riders rating after the fact. Went in and changed cheap a$$ UberPool to 1* and reported his rude behavior. Went in and changed college boy to 2*. Know pax ratings don't matter much but I feel vindicated!


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

FAC said:


> When I got my ratings I was pissed. I had a 9.6 rating that dropped significantly bc of the one star.


I wish I had a 9.6 rating.


----------



## Gees2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

As soon as he got into YOUR car barking at you, you should have told him to get out of your car and canceled the trip, there is no need to let these PAX disrespect you.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Gees2016 said:


> As soon as he got into YOUR car barking at you, you should have told him to get out of your car and canceled the trip, there is no need to let these PAX disrespect you.


Great advice. Live and learn. Now I know what to do next time. I'd rather have four drunk guys from Chicago proposition me with explicit sexual acts they want to do to me then give me a $25 tip as an apology for being jerks than put up with the a$$hole from last night for a $2.50 fare and my first 1* rating!


----------



## Gees2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes they have to respect your property, and dont let the fact that you are a woman let them think they can bully you. Dont take their crap because you can be nice to them and they will still give you a bad rating.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

SafeT said:


> I wish I had a 9.6 rating.


9.6 dropped to 8.4 I'm freakin pissed especially since it was a 2.50 fare. Damn pax!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Gees2016 said:


> Yes they have to respect your property, and dont let the fact that you are a woman let them think they can bully you. Dont take their crap because you can be nice to them and they will still give you a bad rating.


Got that now. I have no problem now throwing out a pax who complains at me the whole time bc of his poor time management and he was too cheep to order Uberx!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

well karma does come back. Just went through Starbucks drive through. Kinda grumpy bc of last nights ratings and the guy in front of me paid for my coffee. Reminds me there are still good people in the world. At least I still have my perfect 5* rating on Lyft.


----------



## Gees2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

Yea some of these PAX are needy.....lol


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Just changed a rating down to 3 for practice
Left an empty water bottle of trash it the back seat for the next PAX to give me


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber already responded and changed it, they can be speedy when they want


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber already responded and changed it, they can be speedy when they want


Yeah my changed ratings on the two jerks from last night were approved instantly. Wasn't as nice as you. Cheep a$$ UberPool who gave me a 1* got a 1* and I filed a formal complaint against him. College jerk went from 4-2. Done being Miss Nice Gal. You screw with my rating I will respond in kind!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Fireguy50 said:


> Uber already responded and changed it, they can be speedy when they want


Super quick for me too. Not just with rating change but with complaint on cheep a$$ UberPool guy.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FAC said:


> lFirst uber pax was airport pickup. Got out of car. Put his bag in trunk for him. He said after the fact he wanted to see the scenic route. He gave me a 4*. Even though I got out to put luggage in and out of trunk for him and offered him water which I gave him a 4* bc no tip.
> 
> Next I get an UberPool request Cheap pax was in a hurry and late for dinner and started b1tching at me as soon as he got in the car. Then got really upset because I had to pick up another pax. Politely reminded him he choose UberPool and if in the future if he's in a rush he should request Uberx. He rated me 1* bc he was late and too cheep to order Uberx.


Welcome to my world, mademoiselle.

You can scrape, bow and kowtow to them, but if one little thing is out of place, the whole thing is in the toilet. You can do nothing, and I mean _*NOTHING*_, right. Passengers wait until you are committed to a route, _*then*_, tell you that they do not like it. They can not tell you up front what they want. You are supposed to read minds or be clairvoyant.

"Look, Jack, if I were clairvoyant, I would not be driving this cab, because if I were clairvoyant, I could predict either the stock market, the lottery numbers, or both. When that happens, I can sit on my porch on Foxhall Road sipping my Dominion Root Beer and watch cars go by the house."

Your first clue that passenger #1 is a jackwadd was that he allowed you to schlepp the suitcase. Yes, I know, you are the "service provider", but, as my parents raised me in an archaic manner, I do not let ladies schlepp suitcases. I make one exception to that: I am staying at a hotel that employs a female bellhop. In that case, I will let her schlepp the suitcase because she depends on my tip as much as a male bellhop. If I hail a cab driven by a female, she can open the trunk, but I will deal with the suitcase.

When your customers fail to plan, it is always the driver's fault that they are late. It is the driver's fault that:

1. He was not at the front door before the customer pushed the "*SUBMIT*" button for his order.

2. The fastest route to the customer's destination is blocked by an eight car pileup.

3. There is a five alarm fire on the route around the eight car pileup.

4. The President is visiting, so you are sitting in traffic held up for his motorcade.

5. The Police have closed the street where his destination lies due to a hostage situation.

6. You are stuck in traffic because the Police have closed the street for an anti-Trump demonstration.

8. The customer forgot his ID and must go back to get it.

9. The customer left his presentation in his hotel room and must go back for it.

10. The customer goes into the hotel room to discover that he did not leave his presentation there. He left it in his office. There is a copy on his computer, but it is the driver's fault that his secretary in the Office back home is not answering her wireless telephone after hours, so he can not get her at least to e-Mail the text.



Gees2016 said:


> As soon as he got into YOUR car barking at you, you should have told him to get out of your car and canceled the trip, there is no need to let these PAX disrespect you.


This is one advantage that a TNC driver has over a cab driver. You can refuse to haul without any regulatory consequences. What Gees2016 is telling you is sound advice. As soon as the jackwadd starts on you, inform him that you are not starting this trip, you are not transporting him and invite him to exit the vehicle and summon another. If he balks, call the Police and make sure that he knows that you are calling the Police. A customer can not rate you on a trip that you never started.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Welcome to my world, mademoiselle.
> 
> You can scrape, bow and kowtow to them, but if one little thing is out of place, the whole thing is in the toilet. You can do nothing, and I mean _*NOTHING*_, right. Passengers wait until you are committed to a route, _*then*_, tell you that they do not like it. They can not tell you up front what they want. You are supposed to read minds or be clairvoyant.
> 
> ...


Wow do you live in the DC area? I'm guessing you experienced all those different scenarios.

If you cancel a ride mid way since the pax is being a jerk can they still rate you?


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> What Gees2016 is telling you is sound advice. As soon as the jackwadd starts on you, inform him that you are not starting this trip, you are not transporting him and invite him to exit the vehicle and summon another. If he balks, call the Police and make sure that he knows that you are calling the Police. A customer can not rate you on a trip that you never started.


Yep, and a police response would go along ways towards a cleaning fee if they happened to throw coffee or breakfast at your vehicle.
All my cleaning fee requests now have police documentation as part of the report, you never know when it's going to get ugly


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FAC said:


> Wow do you live in the DC area?
> 
> If you cancel a ride mid way since the pax is being a jerk can they still rate you?


I live _*in*_ the District of Columbia.

Yes, once you start the trip, the customer can rate you and you must rate the customer. At that point, most of the time you are better off enduring and just one star him and understand that he will one star you.

If the customer gets really bad, threatening, abusive or violent, at that point, go to a well lit area with people and end the ride. At that point, the one star is a small price to pay to get the jerk from your car.


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

No tolerance in my vehicle, I've said it many times and will repeat the 3 options my PAX have:

Peaceful ride home/bar/work/hotel
Back of Police car
Back of Ambulance
Not afraid to make the call, and if they want to pay a cleaning fee for what their temper tantrum or drunk & disorderly conduct did to my vehicle so be it.


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

FAC said:


> Yeah my changed ratings on the two jerks from last night were approved instantly. Wasn't as nice as you. Cheep a$$ UberPool who gave me a 1* got a 1* and I filed a formal complaint against him. College jerk went from 4-2. Done being Miss Nice Gal. You screw with my rating I will respond in kind!


Can you please explain how to do this?


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

On the specific trip with the app, select "I had an issue with the rider" and explain that you want to change ratings. CSR will do it without question - it's a good way to fulfil quotas.


Greguzzi said:


> Can you please explain how to do this?


----------



## Greguzzi (Jan 9, 2016)

sporadic said:


> On the specific trip with the app, select "I had an issue with the rider" and explain that you want to change ratings. CSR will do it without question - it's a good way to fulfil quotas.


OK. Thanks!


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Another Uber Driver - from your posts I got you have extensive experience and likely seen it all. But I'm going to bet you haven't heard a story like my last ride:

So here's the deal. I'm not a vindictive person but it did feel good to file the complaints and change their ratings. But it didn't make me feel better as a person. So my last ride I did something unheard of. *I tipped the pax!*

Been driving Lyft most the night cause I'm grumpy with uber. Just dropped off a pax and was searching for my favorite album BB King album Live at San Quintin. Then I get a uber ping 12 min away. Ignore it. Turned off app for a bit and enjoyed listening to BB King. Had the music cranked. Turn on uber get the ping again from same location. Had a gut feeling I needed to take this pax.

Drive 15 min in sloppy weather and pick the guy up. This kid is only 33 and really had it rough. Served in the military and got shot in the back. He can walk but can't bend over. So sad when bad things happen to good people.

So the guy works now at the rescue mission. It takes a pretty special person in my book to
1-enlist in the military to serve this county and
2-continue to be at service for humanity to help the homeless.​
The kid was down on his luck and just vented to me. Sometimes it's easier to talk to stranger I guess so I just listened. When I dropped him off, I turned around to him and gave him a $20. He refused it. I said please take it, it would be an insult to me if you don't. You have served this country and you continue to be of service. I get your down on your luck so hopefully this might help a bit. I know it's not much but maybe enough to brighten your spirits.

It was amazing to witness the transformation in this kid. When I picked him up I could see in his eyes he kinda lost hope. When he left my car I saw a little sparkle of hope in his eyes. Yeah it's counterproductive to tip a pax, but it sure made me feel better than get revenge on the two from last night.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

I used it 2 weeks ago. Had a pretty ok pax on a 2.2x surge that I gave 5* to. But found out that he gave me 3* most probably because od the surge, so I decided, Imma just gonna write in and 1* him down.


Greguzzi said:


> OK. Thanks!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FAC said:


> last night I drove both Lyft and Uber. My Lyft paxs were awesome. The two uber pax sucked. First time since I started driving have I experienced pax that sucked (other the the drunk Chicago guys). First uber pax was airport pickup. Was already at airport dropping off Lyft pax.
> 
> Got out of car. Put his bag in trunk for him. Took him the most efficient route downtown. He complained that downtown seemed dead and no fun. Told him I drove around the busy area and most efficient route and didn't give him the scenic route because he didn't ask for it. He said after the fact he wanted to see the scenic route. He gave me a 4*. Even though I got out to put luggage in and out of trunk for him and offered him water which I gave him a 4* bc no tip.
> 
> ...


Who do you buy a 9.6 rating from ?
The Microsoft convention guys wouldn't tell me how to do it.
They just asked if my application. Had been acting up, and laughed when I said yes.
Hackers gonna hack.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FAC said:


> Super quick for me too. Not just with rating change but with complaint on cheep a$$ UberPool guy.
> 
> View attachment 37899


YOur real name is on there.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> YOur real name is on there.


Oops. Thanks will change. But hell my real name is out there everytime I pick up a pax but i do have a unique name.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> YOur real name is on there.


Thanks again just changed photo.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Who do you buy a 9.6 rating from ?
> The Microsoft convention guys wouldn't tell me how to do it.
> They just asked if my application. Had been acting up, and laughed when I said yes.
> Hackers gonna hack.


Didn't buy it just had a lot of 5* and a 3* also lots of five star comments but not about me...about my service dog and how much the pax love her. She is cute if I say so myself. I've had pax get into heated arguments who's sitting in front with Mattie. Only one comment about me personally.

But got a new comment from no other than my mom tonight and a 5*. She was going to send housekeeper home in uber bc of snow. I said I'll come over and take her so I can start rebuilding my rating. I'm so frickin pissed how my rating dropped so much (I am pretty new been driving 6 weeks and only work 10-12hr a week)


----------



## Fireguy50 (Nov 23, 2015)

Greguzzi said:


> Can you please explain how to do this?


Select the ride in question
Help
Rider Feedback
Change my rating for a rider
Type in your new rating (no stars to click)
Click submit


----------



## Cdaley (Nov 30, 2015)

I just don't feel you should rate lower because they don't tip you! Don't by in to all the angry drivers on these post here that give low rating because of no tip ! If drivers continue to do this and they blonde they are getting a low rating because of no tip then they give you low rating because of no water or incorrect rout we need to lead by example ! As long as you are respectful to me as my customer you get s 5 !


----------



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Gees2016 said:


> As soon as he got into YOUR car barking at you, you should have told him to get out of your car and canceled the trip, there is no need to let these PAX disrespect you.


Never tolerate a verbally abusive pax. Never, EVER tolerate a rush request on Uber Pool. That's two separate reasons to have declined the trip. What kind of a-hole takes Uber pool and demands no stops? That's why I will never accept Uber Pool requests if it comes here.


----------



## Gees2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Never tolerate a verbally abusive pax. Never, EVER tolerate a rush request on Uber Pool. That's two separate reasons to have declined the trip. What kind of a-hole takes Uber pool and demands no stops? That's why I will never accept Uber Pool requests if it comes here.


That is correct.....they ask bcuz they know its a cheaper rate but they think can bully someone.


----------



## Micmac (Jul 31, 2015)

SafeT said:


> I wish I had a 9.6 rating.


My rating is 99,9 !! Go figure dude!


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

sporadic said:


> On the specific trip with the app, select "I had an issue with the rider" and explain that you want to change ratings. CSR will do it without question - it's a good way to fulfil quotas.





Greguzzi said:


> Can you please explain how to do this?


Theres an actual tab for it now in the help.

Any rime you need anything that doesn't have a tap just pick one and type out your request.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Who do you buy a 9.6 rating from ?
> The Microsoft convention guys wouldn't tell me how to do it.
> They just asked if my application. Had been acting up, and laughed when I said yes.
> Hackers gonna hack.


I just realized I've been working with uber so long I started learning uber math. Meant to say rating 4.96


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Never tolerate a verbally abusive pax. Never, EVER tolerate a rush request on Uber Pool. That's two separate reasons to have declined the trip. What kind of a-hole takes Uber pool and demands no stops? That's why I will never accept Uber Pool requests if it comes here.


Unfortunately he started complaining after trip started so I'd get a 1* if I dropped him off.

Sadly things got worse on Friday. Picked up two drunk paxs. The guy in back seat called me the C word that rhymes with runt. Stopped the car and said I will not tolerate such disrespect in my car. He apologized so I kept going. Then the two guys got into a verbal confrontation then backseat guy punches my seat then punches front seat guy. Then he's pulling on my arm. I'm in an industrial area no lights but about a mile from hotel. Intuition told me if I kicked them out thereit would have escalated things. I was thankful I had a twin turbo and floored it. Zoomed to the hotel got a &10 tip. Didn't say a word and zoomed away. Yes I filed a critical response report on the incident with the pax!


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

FAC said:


> Unfortunately he started complaining after trip started so I'd get a 1* if I dropped him off.
> 
> Sadly things got worse on Friday. Picked up two drunk paxs. The guy in back seat called me the C word that rhymes with runt. Stopped the car and said I will not tolerate such disrespect in my car. He apologized so I kept going. Then the two guys got into a verbal confrontation then backseat guy punches my seat then punches front seat guy. Then he's pulling on my arm. I'm in an industrial area no lights but about a mile from hotel. Intuition told me if I kicked them out thereit would have escalated things. I was thankful I had a twin turbo and floored it. Zoomed to the hotel got a &10 tip. Didn't say a word and zoomed away. Yes I filed a critical response report on the incident with the pax!


FAC can you stop driving nights? We do not want to read about you in the papers. Sounds like you have some dangerous pax in your short tenure driving. You don't get these types driving days unless it is St. Patties day or some beer fest, etc.


----------



## Gees2016 (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes u keep running into these creeps. Change your hours.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

Thank you all for your support and concern. I do have some good news to report. Actually the first time I had something very positive to say about Uber. Uber support staff got back to me immediately. 

When they say zero tolerance they mean it! I got a call from an actual human senior support representative. But I was in a workshop and missed the call. She then followed up with an email informing me she called earlier and would like to speak to me personally about the incident last night. To please respond with a good time to call back. I responded about two hours later after the class and 15min later I got a call from her. 

She informed me the call was being recorded and they have opened an internal investigation into this matter. And the pax account has been temporarily suspended until the investigation is complete. 

I explained what happened. She was very concerned about the fact the pax grabbed my arm. Wanted to make sure I wasn't injured. I wasn't. If i was I would have called the police and filed charges. 

She explained she was very senior at uber and one of her main jobs is to act as an advocate for female drivers. She reminded me of the zero tolerance policy of pax touching drivers in any shape of form. (For both men and women) But if it happens to women, it seems they take an extra step and the issues get escalated to her. 

She is unable to share the final outcome of their investigation due to privacy policy but told me pax have had their accounts permanently deactivated for much less offenses. 

We spoke for over 45min because I was going to take full advantage of the opportunity of actually speaking to a human senior executive in the SF office. I shared many of my other concerns and frustrations with Uber. For example their web based help system needs an "other" option to file an issue. Way too often I've found my issues don't fall in the categories they provided. Also suggested they need to update the UberPool app to report a rider no show. 

Then I got into the biggest issue in my opinion. How I believed it's unfair that uber goes in and makes fare adjustments without notify the driver giving them an opportunity to defend themselves and the fare.

She agreed I had valid concerns and she is in a position to bring these up to the right people to continue to improve. She also agreed to get back to me on these issues. 

Also complained about the fact a pax can rate a driver a 1* if they throw them out of the car for cause. Unfortunately she can't do anything about that and went into this long explanation about the rating system allows both pax and riders to rate their experience. But I told her pax ratings don't matter but driver ratings do. That's why some drivers tolerate bad behavior so they don't get a bad rating. Pax don't get deactivated for poor ratings drivers do. 
She said 1 or 2 one stars won't hurt a driver. Knew I wasn't going to win this argument. Didn't dare bring up tipping!

She did tell me if I have any future issues to contact her directly by responding to her email. (Didn't get a direct phone number but at least I got an email of a Sr executive. 

Travis may not care about his drivers. But this woman does. It felt good to be heard and most my issues be validated. And to know i can contact someone who can make something happen rather than some oversea service center. 

So it was a happy ending. I didn't get hurt. The pax will unikely ever get to take an uber again and put another driver at risk. And I got contact info if I ever have any other issues. 

I'm an optimist and believe everything happens for a reason.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Sheesh, some drunk guy grabbed my shoulder when I was driving and all I got was a canned response that "we're sorry you had to experience all that". I should've escalates that issue. Account holder was only a 4.2...


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

sporadic said:


> Sheesh, some drunk guy grabbed my shoulder when I was driving and all I got was a canned response that "we're sorry you had to experience all that". I should've escalates that issue. Account holder was only a 4.2...


How did you file the complaint? I filed mine under critical safety response line. No touching means no touching and uber is serious about it. Next time file a critical safety report.


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

I see. I only used the "I had an issue with the rider". I guess I could redo it! I clearly remember what trip it was.


FAC said:


> How did you file the complaint? I filed mine under critical safety response line. No touching means no touching and uber is serious about it. Next time file a critical safety report.


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

sporadic said:


> I see. I only used the "I had an issue with the rider". I guess I could redo it! I clearly remember what trip it was.


 so go back into the trip or email and remind them of their zero tolerance policy


----------



## sporadic (Jan 20, 2016)

Yup went back and sent in another issue email. It must've come up in the updated app, I didn't see duch a beautiful range of options before.


FAC said:


> so go back into the trip or email and remind them of their zero tolerance policy


----------



## FAC (Mar 27, 2016)

RockinEZ said:


> I quit reading this when you said on pax gave you a 4* and one gave you a 1*.
> Goober doesn't work like that. They protect the pax by delaying the rating.
> 
> Why wouldn't a psycho killer that made it through Goober's first class security check go back the the person's house and confront them for that 1*
> ...


I only drive part part time. Maybe 10-12 hours a week max. That night I only had two uber pax and the rest Lyft. I keep track of my ratings. When I noticed the next day how they changed I was able to figure out mathimatically what ratings I got and took an educated guess who gave me the 1*. Didn't need a ouiji board just common sense. When a pax gets in car at 8:20 complaining he's late but too cheep to order Uberx then continues on and on. Grumpy mood the minute he gets in and blames me because he shows up 35 min late (supposed to be there at 8) wasn't rocket science or voodoo to figure out he gave me the 1*


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

Cdaley said:


> I just don't feel you should rate lower because they don't tip you! Don't by in to all the angry drivers on these post here that give low rating because of no tip ! If drivers continue to do this and they blonde they are getting a low rating because of no tip then they give you low rating because of no water or incorrect rout we need to lead by example ! As long as you are respectful to me as my customer you get s 5 !


Lets not be delusional. Leading by example does not help. Drivers need ratings of 4.6-5* to keep driving & Uber's harassment away.
Leading by example does not help. Costs are associated to all incidentals. (water, mints, gum etc. etc.) Nothing is free.
Riders don't rate you straight away. They rate you whenever they feel like. Riders have a week. Bad day you get effed. 
Drivers have to rate drivers immediately on ending trip.

Utilize survival mode instinct, making sure both drown & die together. Hence, negative ratings go both ways.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

FAC said:


> Another Uber Driver - from your posts I got you have extensive experience and likely seen it all. But I'm going to bet you haven't heard a story like my last ride:


I have heard similar: drivers' taking money out of their pockets and giving it to a passenger having a hard time.

I have never taken money out of my pocket and given it to a passenger. Still, I have given a couple of long free rides to soldiers coming home from a war zone on leave to see their families. There was another incident that started out as a "favour" (I guess that would be the best description I could give) but ended up better than I would have imagined.



FAC said:


> i do have a unique name.


I have known a couple of girls with your name.



FAC said:


> Unfortunately he started complaining after trip started so I'd get a 1* if I dropped him off.


In most cases, when you get a passenger who is that obnoxious, you will receive the one-star no matter what. Therefore, you lose nothing if you end the ride early.


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Don't tip your pax lol.
If they're really struggling financially they should not take uber . They should be riding the public bus.


----------



## PeterNorth (Apr 4, 2016)

FAC said:


> Super quick for me too. Not just with rating change but with complaint on cheep a$$ UberPool guy.
> 
> View attachment 37927


They reply quick cause it's a canned statement. I am convinced they don't even read the emails they just have a program that looks for words and sends the appropriate reply. I have had to email replies 4-5 times to get a definitive answer on a topic.

Also, how do you have a rating beyond 5? There are only 5 possible stars to give.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Uber telling drivers that they will change the ratings they left for riders is like putting up a nice wallpaper on the walls of the penitentiary's death chamber. A very minor gesture which might make the condemned briefly feel a little better. But ultimately pointless.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Cdaley said:


> I just don't feel you should rate lower because they don't tip you! Don't by in to all the angry drivers on these post here that give low rating because of no tip ! If drivers continue to do this and they blonde they are getting a low rating because of no tip then they give you low rating because of no water or incorrect rout we need to lead by example ! As long as you are respectful to me as my customer you get s 5 !


Well said.

I will not ding a pax's ratings for not tipping. But a tip will pretty much gaurantees a 5.

The only things I require are civility and respect for my property and the pax gets a 5. Any deviation from those two requirements and they get a 1. I have no idea what those other numbers between 1 and 5 are for.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

I drive in Chicago and every single passenger gets a 1 rating without exception as my silent protest because of 1. The unfair rating system and 2. Drivers being unable to see passengers ratings anymore in Chicago.


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> This is one advantage that a TNC driver has over a cab driver. You can refuse to haul without any regulatory consequences.


Wrong. I do not have to take a passenger who is disrespectful or is exhibiting any anger issues at all. I have the right to refuse if I feel a safety concern. In 3 years of driving Taxi I've never had an issue with customers. I'm a mature female, and a group of young men told me not long ago that I'm too wholesome for anyone to be disrespectful to. I took it as a compliment.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

villetta said:


> Wrong. I do not have to take a passenger who is disrespectful or is exhibiting any anger issues at all. I have the right to refuse if I feel a safety concern.


In reality, my original statement is correct. If a TNC driver refuses to carry someone, he does not receive a fine, suspension or revocation. Neither Uber nor Lyft will haul him before a Tribunal or put him through legal or administrative Process. If a cab driver does it, he can be brought before a Tribunal or be put through administrative or legal Process. He can receive fines, suspension of his hack licence or revocation thereof.

To be sure, the Regulations here do state that you can refuse to haul if you have "reason" to fear harm, but the way the Administrative Law Judges and the Regulators have interpreted that here, even if the criminal is holding a firearm to your head or knife to your gut, you do not have reason to fear bodily harm.

As a Company Official, I attended more than a few of these hearings over the years. I have seen drivers fined because they refused to transport someone who told them, in terms most vulgar, that they were conducting an unnatural relationship with their female parent. I have thrown people out of my cab for that and refused to haul them. Fortunately for me, no one ever pressed a complaint with the Authorities. I did have one case where someone did write a letter, but my initial response to those letters, when hauled into the Hack Office to respond always has been that I categorically deny any violation of any Laws, Rules or Regulations; that I will attend any hearing; that counsel will represent me and the name and address of my attorney. I respond in this fashion upon advice of lawyers. The complainant did not take his complaint any further.

You call me names, you are disrespectful, you do not ride or the ride ends, as appropriate; Rules, Regulations and Laws be damned. They do teach in cab school here, however, that someone's abusing you in that manner is not considered sufficient reason for denial of transport. Add to that the Regulators' and Administrative Law Judges' presuming that the cab driver is guilty even when proved innocent.

Perhaps it is different in Houston.


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In reality, my original statement is correct. If a TNC driver refuses to carry someone, he does not receive a fine, suspension or revocation. Neither Uber nor Lyft will haul him before a Tribunal or put him through legal or administrative Process. If a cab driver does it, he can be brought before a Tribunal or be put through administrative or legal Process. He can receive fines, suspension of his hack licence or revocation thereof.
> 
> To be sure, the Regulations here do state that you can refuse to haul if you have "reason" to fear harm, but the way the Administrative Law Judges and the Regulators have interpreted that here, even if the criminal is holding a firearm to your head or knife to your gut, you do not have reason to fear bodily harm.
> 
> ...


One personal experience of a woman customer (I am a woman driver) got in, drunk & belligerent, said, "this is the worst Cab ride and expletive this and that". I had not even a chance to start the meter, and told her to get out. She refuses, and I call the non-emergency police dispatch. I apologize profusely, and tell the dispatcher the situation. Dispatch says, " No problem. We're here to help. ". Next thing I know, police cruisers are coming from all directions on a one way street. The woman had slipped out, and I turn around to find she is out of my car and out of sight. Now, I'm really embarrassed, but one of the officers says, " Is she wearing black and white stripes?" I say she is, and the officers start laughing. She was hiding behind a building column right by my car. The officers say they will take it from there, and I'm on my way. In hindsight it's hilarious, but if a customer comes out the gate angry and belligerent I have to be concerned they could escalate. Thankfully, she was a very rare experience. My customers are typically very respectful.


----------



## Choochie (Jan 4, 2015)

villetta said:


> One personal experience of a woman customer (I am a woman driver) got in, drunk & belligerent, said, "this is the worst Cab ride and expletive this and that". I had not even a chance to start the meter, and told her to get out. She refuses, and I call the non-emergency police dispatch. I apologize profusely, and tell the dispatcher the situation. Dispatch says, " No problem. We're here to help. ". Next thing I know, police cruisers are coming from all directions on a one way street. The woman had slipped out, and I turn around to find she is out of my car and out of sight. Now, I'm really embarrassed, but one of the officers says, " Is she wearing black and white stripes?" I say she is, and the officers start laughing. She was hiding behind a building column right by my car. The officers say they will take it from there, and I'm on my way. In hindsight it's hilarious, but if a customer comes out the gate angry and belligerent I have to be concerned they could escalate. Thankfully, she was a very rare experience. My customers are typically very respectful.


She had the right outfit on that night - stripes must have been a subliminal stimulus.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

villetta said:


> if a customer comes out the gate angry and belligerent I have to be concerned they could escalate.


I can not disagree with you, there. Sadly, from the Politicians down to the lowest scrub in the Hack Office, here, there is more concern for the "rights" and well-being of miscreants than there is for those who do everything that they can to follow the law.

There was a popular story circulating here, The Police come upon the scene. There is a cab parked in the middle of the street, the driver's door is open and the driver is lying in the middle of the street clutching his stomach. The Police survey the scene, see the shell casings on the ground, the blood on the seat and the blood all over the driver. The Police then:

1. Put a parking summons on the car for blocking a fireplug.

2. Isssue a summons to the driver for a "dirty cab".

3. Issue a summons to the driver for "improper or inappropriate dress".

4. Issue a summons to the driver for failure to be "clean in person and in dress".

.5. Issue a summons to the driver for "failure to pull to the kerb to discharge a passenger".

Now, here is a real story.

A driver picks up a passenger. The passenger tells the driver to take him to__________________. The driver starts on the way. A few minutes into the trip, the passenger pulls out a pistol. As it was after 1800 and he had a passenger, the driver did not have to fasten his nanny-ER-uh-_*SEAT*_ belt. This was fortunate for the driver, as he was able to leap from the car, even though it was moving. The driver rolled in the street. The car continued down the street and crashed into a building. The criminal jumped from the cab once it had stopped and ran down the street waving his firearm. Several people saw this and summoned Police and ambulance. The ambulance came immediately, picked up the driver and transported him to Howard University Hospital, which was nearby. The Police arrived, talked to several witnesses, then proceeded _*POST HASTE*_ to Howard University Hospital, waited until the Staff there had treated him for his injuries, then issued him a summons for "colliding with a fixed object". They were aware that a criminal was running around somewhere with a firearm, but made no effort to find or to apprehend him, nor did they request any backup to do that.

The driver had to get a lawyer to fight it and it took him four years finally to clear it.

I guess that things are different in Houston for cab drivers. One thing that does not help the cab drivers here is that most of them are foreign born and live in the Virginia suburbs. No one in the D.C. Government cares anything about anyone who was born overseas and does not live in the District of Columbia. I was born in the United States and live in the District of Columbia, so I have avoided much of that nonsense. I have had to remind more than one petty bureaucrat who thinks that he is Chairman of the City Council that I do pay taxes to the District of Columbia and will not suffer mistreatment in silence.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Who do you buy a 9.6 rating from ?
> The Microsoft convention guys wouldn't tell me how to do it.
> They just asked if my application. Had been acting up, and laughed when I said yes.
> Hackers gonna hack.


You gotta know that in the Stories threads the first lier hasn't got a chance.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> In reality, my original statement is correct. If a TNC driver refuses to carry someone, he does not receive a fine, suspension or revocation. Neither Uber nor Lyft will haul him before a Tribunal or put him through legal or administrative Process. If a cab driver does it, he can be brought before a Tribunal or be put through administrative or legal Process. He can receive fines, suspension of his hack licence or revocation thereof.
> 
> To be sure, the Regulations here do state that you can refuse to haul if you have "reason" to fear harm, but the way the Administrative Law Judges and the Regulators have interpreted that here, even if the criminal is holding a firearm to your head or knife to your gut, you do not have reason to fear bodily harm.
> 
> ...


You guys should not be using cars, you should have paddy wagons. Damn!


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> I can not disagree with you, there. Sadly, from the Politicians down to the lowest scrub in the Hack Office, here, there is more concern for the "rights" and well-being of miscreants than there is for those who do everything that they can to follow the law.
> 
> There was a popular story circulating here, The Police come upon the scene. There is a cab parked in the middle of the street, the driver's door is open and the driver is lying in the middle of the street clutching his stomach. The Police survey the scene, see the shell casings on the ground, the blood on the seat and the blood all over the driver. The Police then:
> 
> ...


That is terrible! I have a great relationship with many of our police officers, but I really don't know what the experience is for the foreign nationals. I came to the taxi business after a long professional career lay off, and could not get so much as a human response to hundreds of applications. It's been a good experience, and it is hard to imagine working the 9-5 ever again.

I do work as an owner/operator and am independent contractor with a well established Taxi business.

Taxi regulations have treated Taxi as a utility of the City. I think it is foolish to dismiss the infrastructure that is in place: Mobile data dispatching, a full maintenance shop, and support staff. I pay a flat fee that can be 13%-28%, depending on how much I work.

While I have a lot of personal developed business and rarely use the actual dispatch calls, my dispatchers have had my back on a few occasions.

On a major event weekend, my silent alarm started activating on its own. My dispatchers didn't shut me down because they knew this was a good $1000.00 night for me. With our system, they can activate an open mic to listen in on their side and track me on GPS. My dispatcher had to contact me every time the alarm activated to be sure it was a false alarm. We set up a code word where my answer indicated I was OK, or not OK. At one point my alarm activated, the dispatcher called me and said her side, and I responded with my side indicating "I'm OK". I heard the entire dispatch room cheer in the background. Every dispatcher working that night was watching out for me. Unbeknownst to me at the time, dispatch was contacting other drivers near my location to visually confirm I was OK.

The apps might be cool technology, but nothing compares to having real, local dispatchers who watch over you.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

villetta said:


> I do work as an owner/operator and am independent contractor with a well established Taxi business.
> 
> it is foolish to dismiss the infrastructure that is in place: Mobile data dispatching, a full maintenance shop, and support staff. I pay a flat fee depending on how much I work.
> 
> The apps might be cool technology, but nothing compares to having real, local dispatchers who watch over you.


........as do I. I own my vehicle. I pay a flat fee whether I drive one-hundred-sixty-eight hours of the week or not at all. It is the same every week. My cab is a 2015 that I bought new, so it is still under factory warranty, thus I do not need the shop too much, right now. Still, I have used it in the past, and, by the time that they learn how to deal with hybrids, my warranty will have expired and they will know what to do. They will take my car for the Government Inspection, so that takes care of that headache, as well. They have a satellite/computer/GPS based call assignment service to which I subscribe, but only on the per-job basis. I do not take too many calls from it. Since the advent of the computer/GPS/satellite call assignment programs, they have used unqualified people on the microphone. I get far more customers from Uber Taxi than I do from my own company. I get a few less from the street than from Uber Taxi. You do not have Uber Taxi in Houston.

The last quoted statement is correct. Real dispatching, as opposed to mere "call assignment" requires a human being who knows what he is doing. The call assignment program is wonderful for Ownership. The calls go out. Ownership does not care how they go out, only that they go out. Ownership no longer need pay a real dispatcher or deal with moody dispatchers.

I used to dispatch. We made sure that the drivers received the best call available and that the regulars were covered. A computer program can not do all of that. It can get calls to drivers much faster than I can and need not worry about trying to talk to one driver at a time.

For the driver, the computer does not discriminate. Still, since the people on the microphone these days are taking home minimum wage, they are far more easily and cheaply bought by the drivers than were the skilled, real dispatchers. The computer does, however, leave tracks, but Ownership has been firing far more people who work the microphone, of late, than it used to fire dispatchers. The drawback to the driver is that when he does get to talk to the human being, said human being has no knowledge to help him. Further, with voice dispatch, if you did not want a job, you kept your mouth shut. You can not hide from the satellite.

Of the two, I still prefer a real dispatcher. The times do not allow that, though, so I have moved on from it.


----------



## villetta (Feb 11, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The last quoted statement is correct. Real dispatching, as opposed to mere "call assignment" requires a human being who knows what he is doing. The call assignment program is wonderful for Ownership. The calls go out. Ownership does not care how they go out, only that they go out. Ownership no longer need pay a real dispatcher or deal with moody dispatchers.


True, and stupid thinking. When we start devaluing one segment of labor (dispatch), and then the next segment of labor (drivers), the owners of the business will no longer have a business. As is happening now with the TNC. The Owners failing to take control of their customers' experience and ensure that was the highest quality experience are going bankrupt.



Another Uber Driver said:


> You do not have Uber Taxi in Houston.


nope. You might find this interesting. http://uberexpansion.com/flashback-original-uber-blog/ Uber originally started as a "lead generation system" for licensed black car limo services to fill time between reservations.



Another Uber Driver said:


> It can get calls to drivers much faster than I can and need not worry about trying to talk to one driver at a time.


I can go months without talking to dispatch as our system is all Mobile Data dispatched. Even if the trip originates with a customer calling dispatch, I receive it via my gps location on my terminal. We also have a proprietary smart app, but the company does not know how to market it and it is rarely used by customers.



Another Uber Driver said:


> Still, since the people on the microphone these days are taking home minimum wage, they are far more easily and cheaply bought by the drivers than were the skilled, real dispatchers.


Drivers buying dispatchers - stupid heads. Our average trip is $15 and under shorties. Why would I pay someone to give me a trip? We had one hotel valet who tried to ask for a little kickback. I laughed in his face. I invest in very nice personal business cards, and my previous corporate experience was in customer service and marketing. I have my own website, yelp page, and create my own brochures which are very well received by my customers.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

FAC said:


> Great advice. Live and learn. Now I know what to do next time. I'd rather have four drunk guys from Chicago proposition me with explicit sexual acts they want to do to me then give me a $25 tip as an apology for being jerks than put up with the a$$hole from last night for a $2.50 fare and my first 1* rating!


Nothing worse than cheap-ass ay-holes with serious 'tude problems for a measly $2.20 fare down to the nearest taco truck! Although verbal sexual abuse DOES raise the bar, considerably. That would warrant a formal complaint with HPD.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

FAC said:


> Got that now. I have no problem now throwing out a pax who complains at me the whole time bc of his poor time management and he was too cheep to order Uberx!


Noted. Definitely gonna start using this "stand your ground" clause in a figurative sense, from now on.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

FAC said:


> Super quick for me too. Not just with rating change but with complaint on cheep a$$ UberPool guy.
> 
> View attachment 37927


I think that HALF of my trips could be classified as "less than excellent".


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

FAC said:


> Another Uber Driver - from your posts I got you have extensive experience and likely seen it all. But I'm going to bet you haven't heard a story like my last ride:
> 
> So here's the deal. I'm not a vindictive person but it did feel good to file the complaints and change their ratings. But it didn't make me feel better as a person. So my last ride I did something unheard of. *I tipped the pax!*
> 
> ...


Wow...God Bless that kid.


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

sporadic said:


> Sheesh, some drunk guy grabbed my shoulder when I was driving and all I got was a canned response that "we're sorry you had to experience all that". I should've escalates that issue. Account holder was only a 4.2...


Which is why I think twice about picking up paxs with a rating of less than 4.5. Good for you, FAC!


----------



## UberDriver72 (Dec 17, 2015)

villetta said:


> One personal experience of a woman customer (I am a woman driver) got in, drunk & belligerent, said, "this is the worst Cab ride and expletive this and that". I had not even a chance to start the meter, and told her to get out. She refuses, and I call the non-emergency police dispatch. I apologize profusely, and tell the dispatcher the situation. Dispatch says, " No problem. We're here to help. ". Next thing I know, police cruisers are coming from all directions on a one way street. The woman had slipped out, and I turn around to find she is out of my car and out of sight. Now, I'm really embarrassed, but one of the officers says, " Is she wearing black and white stripes?" I say she is, and the officers start laughing. She was hiding behind a building column right by my car. The officers say they will take it from there, and I'm on my way. In hindsight it's hilarious, but if a customer comes out the gate angry and belligerent I have to be concerned they could escalate. Thankfully, she was a very rare experience. My customers are typically very respectful.


"HA-HA!"
-Nelson from The Simpsons


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

LuisEnrikee said:


> Don't tip your pax lol.
> If they're really struggling financially they should not take uber . They should be riding the public bus.


Please read her experience & good deed again. I can relate to her, we are/were in the same business. It comes naturally to us. We worry about consequences later.


----------



## nidalrabah (Feb 4, 2016)

how do you know what a specific paxs rated you?? on UBERX


----------



## Slavic Riga (Jan 12, 2016)

nidalrabah said:


> how do you know what a specific paxs rated you?? on UBERX


Its not difficult, if a person rates you immediately. Most of them don't so its hard.


----------



## agtg (Jun 8, 2016)

The rating system is meant to drag riders down as soon as possible, and keep them there. It's a middle-management tactic that's been used in the business world for decades. 

Firstly, riders feel justified in stiffing low rated riders. That puts them at ease when pinging for the cheapest ride they can get. Uber and Lyft benefit as low ratings demoralize drivers and make them feel like they better not question anything because they could get deactivated.

It's all super sleazy.


----------

